# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  لا تسمحوا للزنطور ان يلعب مع الاتحاد السكندري يا مجلسنا الهمام

## زول هناك

*الزنطور الذي يترصد المريخ في كل معسكراته ويفبرك ويشتل وينزل صور بعيدة عن الواقع وإعلامه يكتب عن معسكر الزعيم اكثر مما يدور في معسكرهم المبعدين عنه ويصفوا الفرق التي قابلها الزعيم بالضعيفة 
الان بدأ يتحرك بكل جدية عشان يلعب ضد الاتحاد لما عرف انه سوف يحضر للسودان طيب الفريق دا ما في مصر الان ألعبوا معه يا وهم 
اذا فعلا الفريق جاي علي نفقة المريخ لا مجاملة ابدا مع الزناطير 
اذا كان الهلال عايز يلعب مع الاتحاد السكندري لماذا لا يلعب معه في مصر ؟؟؟؟
ولا عشان هنا في حكام صلاح ؟؟؟ للدعم السريع
نتمني ان يحسم هذا الامر ومكتسبات الزعيم لا تهدر لمن لا يستحق خاصه الزنطور 
*

----------


## مهدي إبراهيم

*أتمنى أن لا يسمح لهم إطلاقا 
*

----------


## بلة خورشيد

*لاتعاون معاهم ابدآ بالذات مع حكامهم العواليق ..يحاولوا يغلبوا ليهم بأي طريقة عشان يرفعوا معنوياتهم ..
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ياخى ديل فى عمود فاطمه الصادق والرشيد على عمر مامخلين صفحه للسيد رئيس النادى جمال الوالى يرقد عليها لا تعاون وكمان نعدهم للدورى وافريقيا بلاش تهاون الاتحاد يلعب مع المريخ وديتين وبالسلامه 
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*السنه الفاتت لعبو مع كمبالا سيتى واتغلبوا ونحن واقفين بعيد 
الخوف من جمال الوالى هذه القامه الكريمه المسامحه يقول ديل اخوان فى الوطن
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الكلام فى يد الوالى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السكندري جايي بدعوة من مهرجان السياحة ببورتسودان وليس المريخ 

المهرجان اختار المريخ لمقابلة الاتحاد في المهرجان
والمريخ طلب من الاتحاد التباري معه بالخرطوم بعد مباراة بورتسودان 
ومن الممكن جدا ان يطلب الهلال نفس الطلب من الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*كلام جميل
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*الصفراب موش حيطلبوا اصلا 
فريقهم تعبان
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*مين دفع تذاكر الطيران للسودان 
ومين يتحمل اقامة الاتحاد بالفندق فى الخرطوم
اذا كان المريخ 
يبقى من حقنا الرفض والاتحاد العام ما يقدر يفرض نفسه هنا
                        	*

----------


## golden

*الزناطير ما حيواجهو فريق محترم في الفترة دي بتلطشو كتير والحرايق بتولع
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كدا تمام الاتحاد السكندري حسم الامر انه لن يعب امام الزناطير 
*

----------


## بلة خورشيد

*ياراااااجل أطمئن الزناطير أتبهدلوا من فرق الشركات والدرجة التالته ..مابقدروا علي أتحاد الأسكندرية
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا ريت يلعبوا عشان نضحك شوية 
ابو المازيمبية ظاتو 
ههههههههها
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا ريت يلعبوا عشان نضحك شوية 
ابو المازيمبية ظاتو 
ههههههههها



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كنت عايز اكتب نفس كلامك دا

بالعكس نحن عايزين الهلال يلعب معاهم خصوصا الاتحاد لو لعب مبارتين ضد المريخ بيكون دخل الاجواء
واي هزيمه للهلال فى الخرطوم يعني نهاية الكاردينال والمشاكل حتبدا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كنت عايز اكتب نفس كلامك دا

بالعكس نحن عايزين الهلال يلعب معاهم خصوصا الاتحاد لو لعب مبارتين ضد المريخ بيكون دخل الاجواء
واي هزيمه للهلال فى الخرطوم يعني نهاية الكاردينال والمشاكل حتبدا




 انت نسيت حكام صلاح ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟
 حكام صلاح لن يسمحوا للعلال ان يخسر في الجو المكهرب
الايام دي يكون صلاح وفرقة الدعم تستعد لدعم المدعوم 
بعد ما ذاق في مصر ضربات جزاء وطرد بالجملة 
*

----------

